# HRM signals on Torrey Pines climb



## puffyt (Oct 25, 2004)

Do any other San Diegans out there have trouble getting a heart rate monitor signal on the Torrey Pines climb? I think it's interference from the power line, but I'm not sure. If you get a good signal there, what's your HRM make/model? Thanks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you'll lose cell phone signals*

there and through Del MAr as well, especially along the coast. Power lines, possible. Military Radio and various RF interference from Miramar, likely. You'll have the same trouble riding out Point Loma as well. What they both have in common, Military and Military Air Bases


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

puffyt said:


> Do any other San Diegans out there have trouble getting a heart rate monitor signal on the Torrey Pines climb? I think it's interference from the power line, but I'm not sure. If you get a good signal there, what's your HRM make/model? Thanks.


Never had any trouble going up/down TP. However, I almost always get interference going around the North East side of Mission bay. Suddenly the HR will spike into the 230's and stay there until I get around the mobile home park. Never been able to figure out why. Use a polar 610.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*c'mon Svend*

it's the radar 'bowling pin' in the middle of the bay near Fiesta Island. I have same trouble going near Palomar Airport. affects HRM and my wireless computer. Got to work and although it's all uphill I had a max speed in the 40's WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> it's the radar 'bowling pin' in the middle of the bay near Fiesta Island. I have same trouble going near Palomar Airport. affects HRM and my wireless computer. Got to work and although it's all uphill I had a max speed in the 40's WOOOOOOOO!


But why then no problems when doing laps around Fiesta Island, is it only directionaly pointed to the east?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think RF is strongest there*

as I think it may be relaying to Miramar. draw a line on the map and see if it coincides.


----------

